# My Baby Opal is growing VERY fast!



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

As you have most likely saw through my post. I am getting a baby cockatiel in a few weeks. Took me forever to find a breeder in my area, and when I did I went into motion finding out all I would need to know, which lead me to this website here!. 
Opal is about 6 weeks almost... and comming along very nice. She/he (Gonna say a male till results are in from the DNA test) has his colors filling in great (He's a Pied Pearl) and he's been the one to do everything first despite him having two older siblings!
First one to Perch, First one to play with the toys in the cage and first one to fly while she was feeding them just 2 days ago!, apparently just sat up on top of the plastic bin, fluttered his wings and woosh!, was on top of the curtain rod haha.


Update: Its a Girl!, XD... She's so cute and cuddly. I love her, not excited for the teen years though haha XD

I am very excited and can't wait to meet my new baby!. Here are some pictures the breeder sends me through out the weeks:










*A Video of her now!* (Don't mind the boyfriend in the background XD He's jealous of the bird haha!)


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on the new lil guy! When is his 'coming home' date?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations. Opal is adorable.


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> Congrats on the new lil guy! When is his 'coming home' date?


Not 100% in stone, but she's saying she won't be surprized if he can come home Middle of February. I might wait 1 or two more weeks before then. She waits until her baby's are fully weaned, and then I have to find my way to pick him up.... Cause its a bit far haha.

Should mention that before he comes home were are moving at the end of this month into a New House (getting out of the apartments), and I have to paint. Gonna try for Low VOC or No Voc but it should be all aired out once baby comes home.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sure you'll keep us updated! ^.^ S/he sure is cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Opal is adorable I bet you cant wait to get him home!


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you, Brisa440! I've got a hand-fed baby from a breeder that will be ready to come home in the end of Feb-beginning of March, and I'm so excited! I also found my way here while trying to research everything I could about 'tiels.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

He's really cute! I know how excited you are. I only had a week to wait to get my two and I could hardly stand it! Love the name.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see more pics, beautiful baby


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

N'awwwwwww! He is just adorable!


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Opal is super cute, by the way


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's a Few More Pictures from the Breeder guys. He's really loving life!...


Hanging out with the Breeders Other Birds:










Not the Best Close up in the World haha XD. But he looks Very Happy!












And His Beautiful Colors are to Die For! Had to admit I was not too keen on this color. but its blending very nicely!











Haven't got his DNA test results back yet though ...


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Congrats on the new lil guy! When is his 'coming home' date?


I will be going to PEI on the 1st of March, and will be bringing him home on the 3rd! Doing the count down...17 days *sqeeeee*


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

She/ He's getting so handsome!  I just love the pearling. I'm getting my boy on that same day! I've been counting down every single day...


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She/he is soo cute!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Brisa440 said:


> As you have most likely saw through my post. I am getting a baby cockatiel in a few weeks. Took me forever to find a breeder in my area, and when I did I went into motion finding out all I would need to know, which lead me to this website here!.
> Opal is about 6 weeks almost... and comming along very nice. She/he (Gonna say a male till results are in from the DNA test) has his colors filling in great (He's a Pied Pearl) and he's been the one to do everything first despite him having two older siblings!
> First one to Perch, First one to play with the toys in the cage and first one to fly while she was feeding them just 2 days ago!, apparently just sat up on top of the plastic bin, fluttered his wings and woosh!, was on top of the curtain rod haha.
> 
> I am very excited and can't wait to meet my new baby!. Here are some pictures the breeder sends me through out the weeks:


so precious


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

What a sweet and adorable little 'tiel. Bet you can't wait to get him/her home, hope to see more pictures when you do.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

Alright guys... Thought I would give you a video of Opal, just cause "SHE" is so cute... yes she is a female... I am amazed at her, she is still so active after that big move!. I have actually managed to find an exotic vet, and she has an appointment for a check up on the 22nd of march for a half decent price. She has been a little puffed up for a while, which I am thinking is stress due to the move, but I want to be sure.
Anyways Ladies and gentlemen.... OPAL!


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

LOVE her! Aren't they just so fun?


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

They are!!!, Already training the "touch the stick" trick.... I'm not sure she gets it completely.... :S


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful
Nice toy how did you make it?


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

Baruch said:


> She is so beautiful
> Nice toy how did you make it?


Thanks!, Yah the Toy was really simple to make actually.... 
All you need is a Christmas tree ornament hanger(large), Some pliers, some Coffee sticks, food coloring, a few different bowls of water, some straws and a Tack.
(Keyring and plastic chain rings optional haha XD)

1) You dye the coffee sticks in the water and food coloring to the color of your liking... I used Blue, Orange and red... 

2) Then you Peirce them with a tack, be careful not to split the wood as its smaller then a Popsicle stick! The holes do not need to line up exact, Makes some longer and shorter and they like that!... I even cut some to make them shorter then the others!

3) Use the tack to poke holes in the straws too!

4) Grab your pliers and Christmas ornament hanger, and use the pliers to fold an end up into a loop at the end, making sure the end is up against the hanger and squeeze.

5) Place your stir sticks and straws in a crazy random pattern that you think looks good, the Ornament hanger will bend easy so it will be wacky once you squish them all on....

6) Fold the top down into a larger hood and pop the end down the straws and stir sticks so its not jetting out and fold the end into a small hoop when you reach as far as you like.

7) attach a key ring and some Budgie rings if you would like to make it more interesting! I had some laying around so I thought why not!.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

very cute!


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

Your post was amazing. I have5babies and was wondering about the color as to what they would be called. You said yours is a pied pearl and my babies look exactly like yours. So I guess I have pied pearls. The mom is mostly yellow with gray patches, dad is a silver or cinnomin not exactly sure.I got the 2 from a lady that couldn't keep them any longer. They had a clutch or two before this one before I got them. Sadly all the babies were deformed. So far mine look great. So thanks for the pics of your sweetie. Best of luck He/She is beautiful.


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

mlew54 said:


> Your post was amazing. I have5babies and was wondering about the color as to what they would be called. You said yours is a pied pearl and my babies look exactly like yours. So I guess I have pied pearls. The mom is mostly yellow with gray patches, dad is a silver or cinnomin not exactly sure.I got the 2 from a lady that couldn't keep them any longer. They had a clutch or two before this one before I got them. Sadly all the babies were deformed. So far mine look great. So thanks for the pics of your sweetie. Best of luck He/She is beautiful.


Not a problem, Sorry to hear about the last Clutch of babies... Yes, she is beautiful. Her colors were more prominate then the last one the breeder had... Its so different.

Also Tip for all those people who have both rodents and birds. I gave Opal some of my hamster's Hay for foraging and stuck it in her food bowl so she could dig around it... its her fave thing to chew now!. Great to keep her busy away from the keyboard and other destructive things!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awwe, she is lovely, you must be so smitten.


----------

